# BH Photo EOS M Kit



## iMagic (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice surprise. My $299 BH special came in..... but it is the 22 STM AND the 90EX flash kit. Thanks BH. I don't think I would have bot the flash separately but I may try it out and worst case sell it.


----------



## drjlo (Jul 25, 2013)

I am so glad I did not order from Adorama. I ordered from B&H when EOS-M/22mm was already backordered, but they honored the order unlike Adorama. I just received it, and to my surprise, B&H seems to have honored the EOS-M/22mm backorder with EOS-M/22mm/90EX kit! That's right, 90EX flash included for my $299 order ;D




EOSD4257 by drjlo1, on Flickr

I was also happy to find out the cheaper Viltrox adapter works great with EF lenses.




EOSD4261 by drjlo1, on Flickr

Finally, a sample shot with EOS-M/85L with the 90EX acting as master to fire off-camera 580 EX II.




IMG_0027 by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## Swphoto (Jul 25, 2013)

FYI, I've now read of a couple of people having issues with the Viltrox adapter.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/eos-m/discuss/72157634551375954/


----------



## drjlo (Jul 25, 2013)

Swphoto said:


> FYI, I've now read of a couple of people having issues with the Viltrox adapter.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/eos-m/discuss/72157634551375954/



I don't think these adapters have any additional chips or programming, just straight-through contacts. When heavy L lenses are mounted, they are probably having mechanical contact issues, as I can feel a slight "give" at the camera side. however, my Canon-brand 2x III TC also has similar amount of "give," so if "clean contact" warning comes up, one could probably just unmount and remount the adapter. I paid $45, so I can't complain..


----------



## epyonxero (Jul 30, 2013)

I just got my backordered EOS-M and was pleasantly surprised to see the flash in there too. Now to see if the 90EX works with YN-622 triggers ;D


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 30, 2013)

epyonxero said:


> I just got my backordered EOS-M and was pleasantly surprised to see the flash in there too. Now to see if the 90EX works with YN-622 triggers ;D



Any issues with those Yong triggers? I was thinking about buying that set before my daughter's birthday and while the reviews are good... I always like to hear some first hand experience.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 30, 2013)

I have used the Yongnuo RF-602 triggers on my EOS-M, they work fine, but they are just dumb triggers. Slightly disappointed that the sync speed is still 1/200 though. However I love that it has the full Canon RT functionality in the menu.

JD, don't get the triggers, sell your 580EX II's and upgrade to the 600EX-RT's, you will some day anyway so do it now while you can still get a great price for the 580's, you won't regret the move and using them on your 5D MkIII is a dream of simplicity.

I also got the free 90EX, it is a great optical trigger too, I emailed B&H and pointed out the error they had made, they emailed back to keep the 90EX with their compliments. Wonderful customer service.


----------



## epyonxero (Jul 30, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Any issues with those Yong triggers? I was thinking about buying that set before my daughter's birthday and while the reviews are good... I always like to hear some first hand experience.



I like the 622 so far, Im using them with a couple of YN-465s and a 600EX-RT and its really nice being able to control the power of the the flashes by group directly from my camera's flash menu. YN-465 and 622 triggers is a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jul 30, 2013)

iMagic said:


> Nice surprise. My $299 BH special came in..... but it is the 22 STM AND the 90EX flash kit. Thanks BH. I don't think I would have bot the flash separately but I may try it out and worst case sell it.



Any chance you can tell me your order #? I made an inquiry to B&H as to why some got the free flash and customer service would like to know which order they can reference.


----------



## drjlo (Jul 30, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> I also got the free 90EX, it is a great optical trigger too.



The 90EX just confirms for me that Canon IS able to make a great Master speedlite at a low price if they wanted, a trend not reflected in their other triggers, speedlites, flash accessories, etc. 

I have a full complement of YN 622C triggers, but I find it so much less stuff to carry if I just pop the 90EX in the bag and use that on my 5D III as master to trigger off two speedlites, in A:B with variable ratios. I also carry one speedlite with my EOS-M/90EX combo, a simple off-camera setup that yields much better results than on-camera flash.


----------

